# goin to class with ibs



## collegegirl713

Hello, I am a new member on this site. I am 21 y.o., and For the past 6 months I have been experiencing changes in gas and bm. For the past 2 months my problems have gone from excessive gas to abdominal cramps and diarrhea. The diarrhea has gone away but I now have frequent sudden urges to go to the restroom and incomplete evacuation. I've also noticed that on some days, especially when I am anxious I have a sour smell that comes and goes from my anus with a very warm feeling and sometimes I feel moisture.With all these symptoms, it is very hard to get up in the morning to go to class. On a typical day, I get up and eat breakfast. I make a bm, take a shower and get dressed. Then I usually go to the bathroom about two more times which makes me late for the bus. I catch the bus, which is hell for me, because smells seem to omit from me when I'm sitting for long periods of time. I sit in the back with no one behind me and usually feel like I have to go the bathroom again. Then I have to take the train which on a couple of days I've had to run off the train at a random stop to find the bathroom. I get to school and sit in class with extreme anxiety, urgency, and smells. At every class I get soo embarrassed. I know I can't help it but I see people's faces and hear whispers about the smell. I've had to make a bm at school several times which is the worse. I've missed sooo many days of school from this which have made my grades start to slip a little. I get so anxious about being in public that I don't want to go anywhere if I don't have to. I'm eating more fiber and yogurt, which the doc told me to do, but it's not working.For the people in college or grad. from college, how do you cope with having to go to class with urgency, pain, and discomfort? I'm in my senior year and I'm so depressed and anxious about this that I don't even have a want to go to school anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M.

You might want to talk to the doctor about treating the anxiety as that can trigger IBS symptoms and it gets to be a vicious cycle where you get anxious which sets off the symptoms which makes you even more anxious.Also if what they told you to do isn't working you need to go back and talk to them about maybe trying something else. Just because they give you one thing to try after the first appointment doesn't mean that is the only option they have. Most doctors have as series of things they will have you try and if you don't tell them the first thing isn't working they assume you are doing fine and never move on to the next thing.If your college (most do) have an office that helps students with health or disability problems go talk to them. There may be a way to get a note taker, or notes from the professor if you are having problems going to class. Also check to see which if any of your classes can be done on-line as some places do sometimes have on-line options that you can do from your room.If it is mostly diarrhea you could see if Calcium Carbonate (see LNAPE/Linda's information thread) or Imodium gives you enough control to allow you to go to class with more ease.


----------



## outdoors geek

hey collegegirl.Welcome to the site! I'm also a fellow student and IBS and school don't like each other at all. *hug* as I can relate to a lot of your post. While my IBS has gotten somewhat better (I don't want to jinx it haha) I have had classes where I'd leave to have a bm twice in a 50 minute class. Every day, same class, and then I kind of lost it because not only was it so difficult missing that much class but I was disrupting everyone as it was impossible to get out the door without bothering half the class. Okay now what I do (and everyone on this site comes up with different methods and techniques) is get up really early before my first class. I only get diarhea if I eat an unsafe food and then if I don't I get constipated, so I take metamucil and then go for a run to try and get my intestines moving so to speak. I'll take the bus before the bus everyone else would take to get to class so in case I miss that one, I can take the next one and still get there on time. Because for some reason, nothing makes you want to empty your bowels like getting in an enclosed, moving vehicle. And if fiber and yogurt aren't working, don't give up. It took me four months to figure out what I could/couldn't eat and I'm still working on seeing what I can eat in new cuisines. So to try and answer your post better - how do I deal with urgency? I completely ignore whatever the professor is talking about (great idea, I know) and I write in the margin on my notes. I write each number from 1 to whatever number of minutes there are in the class and all I do is try to focus on the numbers themselves and ignore everything else, mainly try not to think of my intestines feeling like I ate a scratchy Christmas sweater that is on fire. I count how many seconds it takes for me to inhale and exhale a breath. (The trick is to measure how long it takes you when you're relaxed in your room, and then you realise how much faster you breath when you get nervous or stressed). I also carry immodium with me. I've never used it, but I've convinced myself it would work if I took it, so just knowing I have it makes things easier. The pain -> I drink lots of tea. And if it's pain to the point where I'm curled on the floor in a ball (which happens not too often, thankfully) then I take some over the counter pharmaceuticals. It certainly is an absolute nightmare. But it is possible to get through it. I know people with IBS that graduated and have good jobs. Sure they get sick sometimes, but overall they're doing good. Oh yeah I also arrange my schedule (I know depending on the program here, you may not choose your schedule) to have breaks in between classes so I have time to go to the washroom, and to eat and digest my food before the next class. Remember you aren't alone (even though it sure feels like it when you're 5 minutes into class and are in unbearable pain and everyone else appears like they're having a good time) and that you can always talk here, where people can empathise and hang in there. I hope it gets better for you, and if you ever need to talk or complain about school, by all means do.


----------



## collegegirl713

Thank you Kathleen and Outdoors geek! The next time I see my doctor I will ask her about what I can do for anxiety. Also will try to get up earlier then I need to and exercise to get a head start on it and also try Immodium and Calcium Carbonate. Thanx again. It's relieving to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## The Everglow

I'm new here. I certainly feel for you, but it's really weird how hearing everyone else's problems makes me feel better about myself. I've had a hell of a time getting through my degree, I know how you feel. For me, it's the stress as well. My doctor gave me a prescription of 0.5MG Ativan (Lorazapam) and that has helped calm my nerves. Also, take deep breaths, I know people always say that, but it's true. This is because carbon dioxide build up triggers panic attacks. So take slow, deep breaths to dissipate the CO2, and get lots of O2 flowing! It was weird for me, taking a clinical psychology course, learning about therapies, and then trying them on myself. Anyway! My point is, look into some anti-anxiety meds, ie, Ativan, and some relaxation techniques, it has helped me. Good luck!


----------



## GoSabres

Im in college too and go through everything you guys do. diet hasnt helped me yet and neither has the probiotic yogurt. my dr gave me anti diahrreal meds called lomotil and it works but i eventually have to come off it. the exercise hasnt helped me either. i used to run 16 miles a week in the summer and nothing, i didnt even lose weight i stayed at my same 162lbs i have been at for 6 years nowm (yet im kinda getting chubby, probably from all the beer and fast food). immodium helps too. actually today was hell b/c i was told to try taking only one of my prescribed meds (instead of 4) and i did that yesterday and by evening it wore off and i didnt take it agin til i got up today. it didnt kick in until my class started but i could feel it all building up inside the whole class. hopefully we can all find something that works


----------



## GweninWales

I have been going through the past 2 years with some form of IBD (ulcerative colitis) and for the past few months IBS started to get in on the fun as well... I spent my final BA year last year between my bed and the lectures, and now I am doing my masters with still similar problems. All this to say, I have cursed more times than I can remember this added difficulty... Anyways, my own trick, if it can help anyone, seems also to get up as soon as possible and move a little bit (usually going to get my breakfast is more than enough...) to get it all out for the morning.As for when on campus per se, I have become a master at knowing which restrooms are the best - i.e. the less frequented! I have a mental map in my head of where to go depending on which area of the campus I am (generally walking will help me hold it in, but I am not such a fan of the noises I can make...) so that I can at least be at ease when I need to use public restrooms. Generally the best places to go are library (not at entrance, but on other floors where there are boring books), basements and generally places where there aren't lots of lecture theatres (e.g. in corridors where the lecturers have their office). I also purchased one of those small pocket-sized Glide Ultra sprays, to get rid of the smell - fits easily in my purse and even my pockets if I need to go during the lecture. Those "Just One Drop" products that you can use to "block" the smell from the toilet don't work much - they cover the product, yes, but the pine scent is way too intense, it's even more telling!I have also had to cancel my going to lectures on the bad days. Because of this, I now generally will go and meet my lecturer at the beginning of the semester (especially when lectures last more than 50min) and discuss with them privately of the fact, without going into details. Of course I understand that not all colleges encourage students to talk to their lecturers, but it worked for me. This way they are less annoyed if they see you disrupting their class, and if you miss a class and ask them to email smtg, they will be more likely to help.It is also worth it to go see the Disabled Student department (or other such name) of your uni/college. They generally are very understanding (they're there to help you!) and they will make it easier for you, for example to get a notetaker. In the UK at least there is public funding for anyone diagnosed with smtg (including dyslexia, etc.) to justify the use of notetakers.Probiotic capsules are also great for me, as much as 12 billion ones each day will generally make a difference. I have yet to make sense of my food list now...Hope this helps even just one person. I'm still having ups and downs, but I try to look past it!At last we can talk here! A great hug to all of you here, I know we need it sometimes (often!).


----------



## gabe_89

I had a lot of problems with missing class and getting behind in my first year of college. I have alternating ibs, but am more prone to C, so pain is more of a problem than having to constantly be near a bathroom. I try to limit the amount of food I eat on school days, and this sort of works.I have a friend that is in most of my classes and he'll give me his notes if I feel like I can't stay the whole period. It's tough- especially when people think you're just slacking off rather than sick.


----------



## Starry_Eyed

I, too, understand everything that has been written here. I'm in my last two weeks of my degree and can not wait to put all of the stress of working schooling around IBS behind me! What I have found that will work (although it may sound far too simple) when my tummy wants to hate me is to ignore it as much as possible and pay attention to something else. You can focus on the professor, your notes, read a few lines from the text..whatever. Ironically, this also has helped boost my grades a little.







There is one POSITIVE side effect to the stupid illness at least. The worst for me is waiting outside of the class for the professor to get there or something of the like with other classmates. Lately I have tended to wait in my car until a few mins before class and then show up (i not longer live on campus; my university is also a commuter school). It is easier (at least for me) to listen to a little music and be outside than in in the middle of a hundred plus students walking around and running to class...not to mention the smell of food from some. All i can really say, is hang in there and take it one day at a time. Again, seems easier than it is, I realize that, but it works. I give myself goals that i have to meet each class ie"i will sit in class for at least 1/2 the time"..once i do that I will add another 15 mins and so on. Just focus on other things as much as possible.. Hope it helps...some days will be bad, but some will be good. It will feel even better once you complete school...trust me!


----------



## James.

It is a bad vicious circle to get in. IBS causing Anxiety, Anxiety causing IBS... School + IBS = Anxiety. I know when I first started suffering symptoms, "false" urgency in a morning was one of them, and I have embarrassed myself a couple of time having to rush to the toilets just to find my urgency has supressed. I am very lucky considering how mild my symptoms are. Feeling urgency is much better than real urgency that a lot of people here have to endure. I was prescribed Colofac for a while and that stopped my urgency and pains, and when I finished my tablets, I was no longer anxious about it, and felt fine (I was a little C at the time).I tend to flare up after a break when school is due to start (Like last week), and it severely increases my symptoms (I also go from C to a strange "fluffy" stool). After Monday I started feeling a lot better, with pain that is anyway. I have picked up a few tips on here, such as breathing techniques. When I get a pang of nerves, I breath in through my nose and hold for two, then out through my mouth, and it calms me down considerably.After I explained what triggers me today to my doctor, he mentioned anti-depressents, but I am still too young. That is_ definetly_ not somewhere I want to turn.Good Luck. Knowing you're not alone helps.


----------



## rosie in dahouse

I'm the same schools a big issue for me as it causes me to have to have serve anxiety where sometimes i have the gag reflex beacuse i'm panicing so much.


----------



## wcugirl

I have not been around the boards for a while now but I decided to check back in. All I can say is hang in there. I was diagnosed with IBS D 2 years ago. School was a major trigger for me. I had a very small major where everyone knew everyone in the major and everyone would always notice when someone was missing from class. I began missing a lot of classes because the D was so bad and the pain was intolerable. My peers at school would send me test messages asking where I was and I would always respond that I was sick the night before and had not slept or that I had a stomach ache. Some people in my classes started talking and speculating that i was pregnant or was faking and just skipping class for the hell of it. This made me very angry because they did not know what i was going though. I let these feelings linger in me for a while before i rethought that sentence several times. "they did not know what I was going though". How are they supposed to act or be supportive if they dont understand. I said to myself, if my friends cant be supportive and understand then there is no way that my professors are going to understand unless I sit down and talk to them. I decided to have a meeting with my three professors (small major so i had only 3 professors for the majority of my classes). The day of the meeting was an absolutely horrible day for me IBS wise. I had so much anxiety about talking to my professors and this was a huge trigger for me. I did get up the courage to tell my professors about my condition though. Because they had never had IBS or have never known anyone to have it, they had a lot of questions for me about it. Being able to explain myself to them and seeing them take an interest in what i was saying made me feel really good about how the meeting was going. After they had asked all of their questions, they asked how they could help me and make things easier for me. together, we came up with a bunch of solutions that seemed to help.1) move me so i was close to the door so i could leave if i needed to.2) no questions were asked if i got up and left with all of my belongings and did not return.3) They sent me copies of the notes from the day in class whether i was there or not because sometimes even if i was there i could not devote my full attention to the class.4) Excused me from my tardies and absences if i told them what was going on before class had started.5) They helped me make a "Safety box" to leave in their office. This box had things in there that seemed to calm me down and help with my IBS. The box had Immodium, Altoids (peppermints), tea, a relaxation cd, lavender oil (helps you to relax), ginger ale and a few other little things that i found to be useful. I even left a change of clothes in their office in case i had an accident. Lucky for me, i have never had an accident and I never had to use the change of clothes but it was comforting knowing it was there if i ever needed it. They would let me go in their office and make tea or use this box if i felt that i needed it. Some times i would use it during class or between classes.I found that talking with my professors was one of the best things i could have done for myself. But I was also losing my friends rather quickly because they thought i was making up being sick all the time or i was using it as an excuse to get out of doing somethign with them and that i was being very distant. I knew that i did not want to tell my entire major at this time about what i was going through but i thought it was important to tell some of my close friends. Once i told them, their perspectives changed a lot also. they now understood why i would cancel plans on them at the last minute or why i would want to sit close to the bathroom or on the end of a booth when we went out to eat. They also understood why i wanted to sit in the back of the movie theater so i could make a quick escape. They seemed to encourage me when i was down and felt like i could not get out of bed or leave my apartment. They would come over when i was not feeling well and hang out at my place or sit on my bed and watch movies with me when the pain was too bad to get up. I was blessed to have such great friends.After telling my friends what was going on, the rumors about me seemed to ease up a little but not totally go away. the people that did not know what was going on with me kept talking about me negatively. I remember having to give a presentation during class on a disorder and a population of people that might benefit from recreational therapy (my major). I decided to do my presentation on people with IBS. It was my suddle way of telling everyone else what was going on. This took a lot of courage and a lot of preparation before i felt comfortable giving this presentation. But i did it and i felt so much better afterward. During the time i was at school, i also developed a really good relationship with one of the doctors at my schools health center. When i was first diagnosed with IBS, i was losing weight quickly because i was in too much pain to eat. the doctor put me on Vicodin for a short period of time. This took my pain away enough to eat and the codine in the vicodin causes constipating effects. this helped to control the D for a little while. I was also prescribed a very low does of Elivil which is a tricyclic antidepresent. This drug has worked wonders for me. It has helped ease my anxiety and has helped give me my life back a little bit.I graduated from college with a degree in Recreational therapy on May 9th and I will begin working on June 8th. I had my doubts about finishing college when i was first diagnosed with IBS but i stuck with it and did it. Here is a list of things that helped me.1) be open and honest about the situation with yourself and the people around you.2) know your triggers. For me, it is mostly fried foods. And know how your body will react to these triggers. I though alcohol was a trigger for me but then i realized through trial and error that for me, my first drink will always cause me a small bout of D but after that i am fine. So what i do now, is have my first drink a little while before i am planning on going out that way i am home for my "episode".3) Find things that ease your pain--for me it was peppermint, tea, soothing music, ginger ale, and just being comfortable.4) find a doctor that you can develop a good relationship with and keep trying different things. Dont give up.


----------

